# Please Help with landscaping for this house.



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi all,

We bought this house exactly a year ago and I am struggling with ideas for the landscaping design of the house I show pictures of below. Left side of it is OK (in my opinion, but if you have better ideas, please share), but the right side needs help. Those 3 trees are a mess. Any ideas? I kind of like having tall trees on that side, some evergreens.

This side of the house gets the morning sun until about 12 noon. I believe we are Zone 6 (Wayne, NJ 07470)

Thank you and your input is appreciated.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Is that a Japanese Maple second from the right on your right side? I'd definitely want to clear out the other trees to give that sucker room to breath if that were the case.

I would suggest watching some of the content from "Garden Answer" on YouTube. She really helped me figure out how to improve my landscaping. A few key things that you should focus on are deciding what your goals are: Do you just want healthy evergreens or are you looking for color? Are you wanting low maintenance or do you have time for maintenance?

The one thing I know is that if you don't like something don't be a afraid to yank it out and start over.


----------



## Dave81NJ (Jun 7, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> Is that a Japanese Maple second from the right on your right side? I'd definitely want to clear out the other trees to give that sucker room to breath if that were the case.
> 
> I would suggest watching some of the content from "Garden Answer" on YouTube. She really helped me figure out how to improve my landscaping. A few key things that you should focus on are deciding what your goals are: Do you just want healthy evergreens or are you looking for color? Are you wanting low maintenance or do you have time for maintenance?
> 
> The one thing I know is that if you don't like something don't be a afraid to yank it out and start over.


Thank you for your input. Yes, I think that is a Japanese Maple.


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

If budget allows, I would yank up the area with the 3 trees out and replant with new shrubs.

Visit Fairfield Garden Center on Route 46 to see actual specimens and price points. Look for shade tolerant shrubs since you only get direct sun until 12 noon.


----------

